# histoire de donner une réponse



## Freigeist

Ciao a tutti!

Sto traducendo un video TEDx (Le positif attire le positif | Marion Gourvest | TEDxUSMBAnnecy) e ho alcuni dubbi.

Dice:

_Et honnêtement, je n'ai jamais su répondre. Une fois j'ai répondu l'un, puis l'autre, puis l'un, histoire de donner une réponse._

che io ho tradotto:

_Onestamente, non ho mai saputo rispondere. Una volta rispondevo l'uno, poi l'altro, giusto per dare una risposta._

ma non sono sicura della traduzione dell'espressione "histoire de donner".

Merci par avance!


----------



## Fooler

Stando alla rete donner un change (nel tuo caso la risposta, prima una poi un’altra etc, troverei giusta la tua traduzione. Insomma, _tanto/giusto per depistare/dare una risposta_. Attendi altri pareri


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Freigeist said:


> Una volta rispondevo l'uno, poi l'altro


davvero scriveresti così in italiano?


----------



## Freigeist

Mi scuso se anche qui manca il contesto ma non ho potuto mettere il link al video.  Nelle battute precedenti racconta di come le venga chiesto se è per il bicchiere mezzo pieno o mezzo vuoto, da qui la mia traduzione.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Freigeist said:


> _Et honnêtement, je n'ai jamais su répondre. Une fois j'ai répondu l'un, puis l'autre, puis l'un, histoire de donner une réponse._
> 
> che io ho tradotto:
> 
> _Onestamente, non ho mai saputo rispondere. Una volta rispondevo l'uno, poi l'altro, giusto per dare una risposta._
> 
> ma non sono sicura della traduzione dell'espressione "histoire de donner".
> 
> Merci par avance!



La trovo perfetta, questa traduzione. Hai ben capito l'idea.


----------



## Freigeist

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> La trovo perfetta, questa traduzione. Hai ben capito l'idea.


Grazie per la conferma!


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Freigeist said:


> histoire de donner une réponse



...solo per dare una risposta.


----------



## Freigeist

Grazie per il suggerimento!


----------

